# Paramètres mail avec NC Numéricable



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Habitué à Neuf Télécom (Excellent FAI à mon avis) je viens d'installer aujourd'hui un iMac Mini chez qqn avec une connexion NC Numéricable.

Après un appel chez NC pour faire activer le modem (il faut le faire pour Mac OS X mais c'est écrit nul part...) la connexion fonctionne au poil (merci l'assistant de connexion de Mac OS X).

En revanche, aucun document ne précise les paramètres du mail (pop et smtp). Qui connait les paramètres par défaut à utiliser chez NC ? De plus, aucune info n'est donné sur l'adresse Internet créée suite à la demande d'abonnement. Je trouve celà limite absurde. Qui connait ? Prénom.Nom@nc-numericable.fr ???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Apple92


----------



## Massalia (27 Mai 2005)

Je viens de passer par force de Wanadoo Câble à Numericable, W ayant vendu sa section câble à NC. Nous sommes quelques-uns dans ce cas à Marseille.
Voici ce que j'ai écrit à la hotline (si l'on peut dire...) :
- la vitesse est effectivement supérieure, et le tarif inférieur, mais c'était bien le moins, vu les tarifs des fournisseurs d'ADSL...
- assistance téléphonique injoignable
- identifiants totalement contradictoires : jxxxx/ j.xxxx ; pop.numericable / pop.modulonet, etc.
- dans l'adresse, seul "wanadoo" devait être changé ; or, c'est toute l'adresse qui est modifiée, à commencer par l'identifiant de connexion
- impossible d'envoyer des messages regroupant une soixantaine d'adresses, par exemple, alors que cela était possible avec Wanadoo.
En définitive, c'est pop. et smtp.numericable.fr qui sont bons (et non pop.modulonet...), et mon identifiant est passé sans crier gare de j.xxx à jxxx

En revanche, impossible de faire refonctionner mon réseau Airport. Y a-t-il un problème DHCP/PPPoE ?...


----------



## alexandre92 (28 Mai 2005)

Pour ce qui est d'Airport, j'ai eu le problème avec NC Numericable au début (connexion directe depuis le mac : tout marche; connexion depuis la borne airport : rien). Je les ai appelé et ai expliqué le problème (même si officiellement ils ne connaissent rien au mac..)

Et quelques heures plus tard, mon adresse IP publique avait changé et miracle le routage via Airport fonctionnait... Donc ca dépend de leurs équipements de terminaison...


----------



## Massalia (7 Juin 2005)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer par force de Wanadoo Câble à Numericable, W ayant vendu sa section câble à NC. Nous sommes quelques-uns dans ce cas à Marseille.
> Voici ce que j'ai écrit à la hotline (si l'on peut dire...) :
> - la vitesse est effectivement supérieure, et le tarif inférieur, mais c'était bien le moins, vu les tarifs des fournisseurs d'ADSL...
> - assistance téléphonique injoignable
> ...


 Aujourdhui, problème du réseau Airport résolu, grâce à l'assistance téléphonique Apple, que je remercie.

En revanche, j'attends toujours que Numericable se manifeste et m'explique pourquoi je dois payer la location du modem dont je suis propriétaire...


----------



## gertrude (23 Juin 2005)

Massalia a dit:
			
		

> Aujourdhui, problème du réseau Airport résolu, grâce à l'assistance téléphonique Apple, que je remercie.
> 
> En revanche, j'attends toujours que Numericable se manifeste et m'explique pourquoi je dois payer la location du modem dont je suis propriétaire...


Bonjour à tous,

comment as tu résolu ton pbe?
J'ai le même à Lille: depuis que modulo est passé numericable , la borne ne peut plus se connecter
et pas d'aide du côté NC 
J'ai réinitialisé la borne et toujours rien


----------



## takamac (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,


Je suis comme Gertrude, j'attends la réponse de Massalia pour le problème Airport/Numericable, problème que ma soeur a également.   

Massalia, ils t'ont dit quoi chez Apple ?   

Thanks.


----------

